# Hochauflösende ICONS für Lebensmittel?



## Sina Hüpf (17. Sep 2007)

Weis jemand wo man hochauflösende Food- Icons herbekommt?? Bin hier scho die ganzen Links durchgegangen  hab aber nicht wirklich was gefunden??


LG


----------



## The_S (17. Sep 2007)

Willste dafür was bezahlen, oder muss es umsonst sein?


----------



## Sina Hüpf (17. Sep 2007)

Egal hautpsache die sehn so richtig gut aus ;-)


----------



## hupfdule (17. Sep 2007)

Ich glaub dann ist es am besten du beauftragst einen Grafiker dafür, dir welche zu erstellen. Etwas derart spezielles wird man sicher nicht so leicht vorgefertigt bekommen.


----------



## SlaterB (17. Sep 2007)

http://www.fotosearch.de/clip-art/kochen_37.html
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=cliparts+kochen&meta=

bzw. englisch food bringt wohl auch was:
http://www.barrysclipart.com/barrys...e=21&sort=1&perpage=12&papass=&ppuser=&stype=


----------



## musclehead (17. Sep 2007)

Danke für den fotosearch.de-Link!  Wie der Zufall es will, suche ich zwar keine Cliparts aber lizenzfreie Stockart-Fotos schon seit längerem.


----------



## The_S (18. Sep 2007)

Zum Thema evtl. passend

http://www.istockphoto.com/index.php

dort findet man sehr gelungene Arbeiten  .


----------



## PELLE (18. Sep 2007)

http://iconbase.com/
http://www.iconexperience.com/index.php
http://www.virtuallnk.com/


----------

